# Sugar glider



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I love rats with all my heart, but I want to try something new after my girls die. I wouldn't want to if it wasn't for sugar gliders. Does anyone know if sugar gliders are nice pets? I know some people have them, and I might rotate: rats, sugar gliders, rats, sugar gliders, and so on, for the rest of my life


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have watched a few YouTube vids on them and they seem very rat-like in many ways.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Then I think when my rats die, which will be soon, I might get a sugar glider, if I can find a baby. I'll research some videos, and other members, please post your opinion, too! Thanks, Dustyrat!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My brother has a glider that my family is watching for a few weeks. She's really interesting, and so much smaller than a rat. They are nocturnal and only really come out at night. Daylight is naptime to them. You can, however, carry them around in a pouch during the day. 

My brother's glider, Mina, is somewhat dog phobic though, since her cagemate was eaten by a dog. (This happened before my brother got her.) She does get pretty crabby when someone tries to wake her during the day. From my understanding, most sugar gliders get crabby if someone wakes them during the day. 

My friend has a glider, named Binky, who gets crabby during daylight hourd as well. He has this super facination with hair and other pets in the house though. He's very touchy and loves to touch and grab things. 

They eat a very large variety of fruits and veggies. They should be fed fruits and veggies every night along with their dusted dry food (according to what I was told). They also have a very high metabolism. 

I also know they can bark when they are lonely, bored, mating call, and it's pretty much a form of communication. Most likely they will do it for the attention or if they are bored. It's a good idea to get a glider a cage mate from what I've heard. The reason why Mina does not have one at the moment is because her cage mate, Mino, died by dog and she's still getting over the ordeal. 

That's pretty much where my knowledge of gliders ends. Lol. =P


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've had sugar gliders in the past and I can say that they are nothing like rats. They have no interest in being held, you won't ever see them, etc. They are one of those pets that really aren't pets.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

I really wanted sugar gliders but they are not legal here. I have done loads of research and it seems if you bond them correctly they stick to you like glue (apparently they can be really horrible until they are bonded to you - ie putting up a big fuss. it may take long but you CANNOT give up) They literally adore people if they are bonded right. love this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6cnOAU58HU

You will also find loads of people almost in tears because bonding them can be so hard. You might need allot of determination and patience!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

In theory, they are glued to you if they are bonded. In theory.

Not all (most?) gliders will bond to a human properly. I'm not sure why it's out there that they do, as long as you carry them in a pouch all day. It just isn't so.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

There is a forum called glider central that you can check out. That's where I went to when I was thinking about gliders. Very informative.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

That's helpful everyone, especial when I saw a video about the worst things about gliders, so thanks a lot!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think I am going to try ferrets after my rats pass. They live a few years longer. Its so heartbreaking to get so attached to your rats then have them pass away within 2 yrs. or so. I would like to have some now, but I dont have enough time in the day to be able to free range rats and ferrets properly. My rats get atleast 2/3 hours out a day. And if I got ferrets now it would cut their time in half and I dont want to do that to them, they love free time so much  and I love my rats....so torn as what I will do next...


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I love ferrets and have always wanted one, but I don't have the time, room, or energy


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I ran a ferret rescue for a little over 10 years. I only have one left of my own, a very old gal that is still trying to get into mischief.

Ferrets are truly the little jesters of the animal kingdom. Pros-Not much more out time than the rats, they sleep an average of 20 hours a day and they are diurnal naturally so will conform to any schedule. Loads of fun. Very happy creatures if their given what they need. Usually get along well with cats and dogs, though possibly annoying to said dog or cat.

cons-Unfixed males are very strong smelling. Unfixed females if not spayed or bred will die from anemia. (I recommend spaying of course-the shelters are filled with the kids) Most of the big farm ferrets (marshal, FFF ect) you can expect to have to have an adrenal surgery on prior to them reaching 5 years of age. Diets are very important and many of the ferret foods are junk. (they are very strict carnivores) Need to ferret proof. Whereas the ratties do at least have fears of heights, ferrets share their bad eyesight, but not their common sense. Ferrets cannot see the floor-well we shall jump to see how far it is. They will eat your small animals (rodents, birds, reptiles) if they are allowed contact. Ferrets can be prone to bleeding ulcers when stressed, so I really cannot say how strongly I hate to see them rehomed, it can really be hard on them. (not that I think it's easy on any pet bonded with a family)

An example-My husband, when first being introduced to my ferrets, I had 5 at the time, told one of my boys no because he was digging at a door that went into his tool room. I told him oh no, never say that word!!! He looked at me like I was nuts. Next thing we had all 5 now wanting under that door. It seems if the word is no, ferrets take that as, whoa this must be awesome must do it.  The better way of handling that would of just letting me put some plastic runner at the door till he gave up on the idea, and the rest most likely never would of bothered if they hadn't been taunted by that world "no".


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ha ah, sounds like ferrets are quite the characters!


----------

